# Guide to making a Moss wall



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi there,

I recently put a moss wall into my newest tank with a few easy to get items. I took pictures of how I made it. Hope you enjoy and it's helpful to someone. So far the moss is showing new growth and growing well on the entire thing. It was really easy to make and looks extremely nice even before it's filled in. I haven't painted the background of this tank black as I hope the moss will fill in enough to not need it.

Items needed - 
Poster Border or Report binders
Plastic mesh or craft cloth
fishing line or cotton thread
scissors
Aquatic moss of your choice. I used about a tennis ball sized portion for this 3 gallon.

I cut the plastic mesh - 2 pieces- to the correct size of the tank then cut the poster border to the size of the sides of the mesh. I used the poster border to hold the plastic mesh tightly to the sides of the back of the tank just like you would with dividers in a split betta tank. It sits flush to the back, so there isn't really any room back there except for water to flow through a bit. I also did a piece for the top just for looks and to keep it from bowing since the mesh I used is extremely thin.

I laid one piece of the mesh on a piece of cardboard and then spread the moss I had cut up into small pieces across the entire surface of the mesh, leaving the bottom where it is going into the substrate and the top that will be above the water line clear of moss. It may grow to the top and out of water and looks really pretty but does best if it grows on it's own and isn't put there at the beginning. 

I then put the second piece of mesh on top of the first and sandwiched the moss in between the two. I took fishing line so that it won't disintegrate with time and tied the mesh together in several spots to keep it together tightly in the middle and to ensure there is no bowing or curve away from the back wall. I wanted it as straight as possible across the entire thing.

Lastly I slid the sides of the mesh into the borders and it was ready to go into the tank. I should note that getting the borders on this mesh took some time as the mesh is really thin - I wanted it thin so the moss would grow out faster than through a thick mesh. I used a thin piece of cardboard to help slide it through then just carefully removed the cardboard when I had the mesh where I wanted it.


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

I love the look of moss walls!

I've got a few sponge filters at the back of my tank though, and I'm not sure if I can put the wall in front of the tubing? I don't mind seeing the sponges so much, but the tubes are obnoxious q=


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

So long as you didn't mind the mesh not being flush to the wall, then I don't see why you couldn't put the tubing behind it.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks great, thanks for the tutorial!

And I'm insanely jealous of your beautiful driftwood, lol!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Blue Fish said:


> Looks great, thanks for the tutorial!
> 
> And I'm insanely jealous of your beautiful driftwood, lol!



Thanks. 

I found it at The Aquarium on Papermill the last time we went to Knoxville, they had just gotten in new driftwood. I can't wait to go back, I've used both pieces we got - one in this tank and one in the wild's 20 long. I meant to use of them in my 40B so next time we go I'm hoping to pick out a piece for the 40.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Ahh, love that place.  I got some of their smaller pieces about a month ago, they're slim and spindly, so much nicer than the big, chunky stuff I'm usually seeing.  

Oh, and thanks again for the information about the cabomba look-alike, I found a guy on ebay who was selling big bunches for about 2$ each (free ship) so I ordered a couple and will give it a go.  

I also ordered some Mexican oak leaf from him? I'd never seen it before, but I liked the shape of the leaves...I wondered if you'd tried it/had any luck? I figured for that price I'd take a chance.  
Here's the proper name and a picture:
http://www.floridaaquatic.com/aquarium_plant_shinnersia_rivularis.html


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I've seen that plant but haven't tried it so far, I'd like to eventually try it for sure. That and mermaid weed are 2 others I'd like to try, plus others of course. My want list is just never ending it seems.

Let me know how it grows for you!


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

Blue fish: Any way you could share a link to that seller? Cabomba hates me. 

peachii: your tank looks great. What type of mesh did you use? I picked up some craft mesh from Micheal's and it looks way thicker than the type you're using, I was going to try a wall with it, but worried it would obstruct too much light. Also, are the report binders to add stability to the wall mainly, or to cover pointy edges?


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Fin Fancier said:


> peachii: your tank looks great. What type of mesh did you use?
> Also, are the report binders to add stability to the wall mainly, or to cover pointy edges?



I used some plastic mesh we found at Lowe's comes in a big roll, not sure the name of it since I threw it away. Most hardware stores should carry something similar. Near the window screen area if I remember right. The binders/poster borders are to hold it in place tightly so the mesh doesn't slip, move or fall out of place of where I want it. It's staying pretty well, even with snails crawling all over it.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Fin Fancier said:


> Blue fish: Any way you could share a link to that seller? Cabomba hates me.


Here's the guy:
http://www.ebay.com/usr/manuelpino2012?_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2754

I was a little worried because this seemed like one of those "too good to be true" moments...but he's got tons of feedback and all of it is positive except from one disgruntled customer who sounds like a crank anyway. (Besides, when you're at that level of feedback, there's bound to be SOMEBODY who wasn't happy, it's just a matter of mathematical odds.)

It sounds like he's got really quick shipping, so hopefully I'll find out here shortly.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

peachii said:


> I've seen that plant but haven't tried it so far, I'd like to eventually try it for sure. That and mermaid weed are 2 others I'd like to try, plus others of course. My want list is just never ending it seems.
> 
> Let me know how it grows for you!


Definitely! I'll save you some cuttings as well if it does okay.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

the mesh is soffet/vent screening


----------

